# Smoked Crab and Andouille Stuffed Mushrooms w/Q-View



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Been wanting some stuffed mushrooms.  Made them with a stuffing of crab, andouille sausage, oyster crackers, red bell pepper, onion, celery, eggs, old bay, salt, and garlic powder.  Made some crab cakes with the leftover stuffing.  Topped them with Monterey Jack, Colby, and Cheddar Cheese.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn! Shorted out another keyboard with drool! *reaches into case of new keyboards sitting next to desk*

Nice mix! Bet those tasted awesome!


----------



## fire it up (Jan 12, 2010)

Great, now I'm sitting here wanting some stuffed shroomers, looks great but now I have to make some soon!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks,,,man they sure taste good...Here is the recipe.

Ingredients:
35 fresh mushrooms
1/4 cup celery, finely chopped
2 tablespoons onion, finely chopped
2 tablespoons red bell pepper, finely chopped
1/2 pound crab claw meat
2 cups oyster crackers crushed
1/2 cup cheddar cheese, shredded
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning
1/4 teaspoon black pepper, ground
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 egg
1/2 cup water
6 white cheddar cheese, slices

Directions:
Preheat oven to 400degrees F. 

Saute celery, onion, and pepper in butter for 2 minutes, transfer to a plate and cool in the refrigerator. 

While vegetables cool, wash mushrooms and remove stems. Set caps to the side and finely chop half of the stems. Discard the other half of the stems or use elsewhere. Combine the sauteed vegetables, chopped mushroom stems, and all other ingredients (except cheese slices) and mix well. 

Place mushroom caps in individual buttered casseroles or baking dishes. Spoon 1 teaspoon of stuffing into each mushroom. Cover with sliced cheese.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2010)

If they tasted as good as they looked you probably thought you died and went to heaven...


----------



## got14u (Jan 13, 2010)

wow I am hungry again !!!!


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks great i love crab stuffed anything LOL


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 13, 2010)

how long did you bake these in the oven?, 

I agree with others, love crab stuffed shrooms or anything.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 13, 2010)

The crab cakes were done on the stovetop in some butter.  The mushrooms I put in the smoker for about an hour at 275.

The recipe calls for 12-15 minutes in the oven.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks, those shrooms look great.


----------



## denver dave (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW!!! Those are impressive. I love crab almost as much as Q.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 13, 2010)

Man those shrooms look awesome and I would chew my arm off getting to them for sure. I reallt like the crab cakes too. Thanks for the recipe I will put this one on the short list.


----------



## treegje (Jan 13, 2010)

Man that all looks great...


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW....made me hungry 1st thing in the morn....
Now I know what I am doing for playoffs(conference games)..& superbowl


----------



## chainsaw (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks very delicious, we love shrooms and crab meat!


----------



## alx (Jan 23, 2010)

That is sweet steve.....Maybe some blue crab cakes etc in your future...


----------

